
Ask HN: What to do during “wait” time at work? - gustanas
What do you usually do at work when you are waiting for example on a project to build? Or when you are in an unnecessary meeting? I&#x27;d like to find something useful besides reading articles on the internet
======
steviee
We have a rule for attending meetings: If the meeting is useless, you can
leave (after telling so).

Slack time usually is spent chatting, working on other stuff, getting coffee,
browsing the internet/reading. Most of the time it's work related so it's also
useful in the end.

